# Pelosi Stinks! San Francisco-Style Poopers Get Deported from Peru!



## beautress (Jan 17, 2020)

Nobody leaves their heart in San Francisco anymore! You know how Nancy Pelosi did nothing to get homeless people homes? NOTHING! But baby, she can get solid silver and gold pens to her fellow DNC idiots over their Criminally Fake Impeachment inquiries of three damn years and a hundred million dollars in "studies" times 6 or 7 (I lose count)...

Instead of getting San Franciscan Homeless people hospital rooms and homes, Nancy stood behind the Democrats who let them defecate on the Streets of SF with no punishment whatever. Free toilets, and it stinks to high heaven. The city that should have been the city that the world visits when coming to America is now a place to be totally shunned because they say in a few more years of street sewers, San Francisco will become a future black plague site if it is not already harboring worse things.

Now, 6 World Citizens who think well pooping in public must not be so bad since they do it in San Francisco, and in the absence of thinking got themselves 4-5 years in jail, except the pooper, who got deported immediately. They may just send the majority of them home, disgracing the nation for the Leader-of-the World wannabe Pelosi and her stinnky district every day occurences.

Edit: Since this occurrence of last Tuesday, the area fathers are considering deporting more of the offenders.

I DEMAND that if there are any good people left in California, get rid of the problem starting right this minute! And put Nancy Pelosi in a brown jumpsuit, and she will be the cleanup boss while they're at it.

Don't believe me? Well, here it is, I mean, here it is! 6 tourists to Machu Picchu tourists detained for allegedly damaging stone wall, defecating at temple; 5 to be deported


----------



## miketx (Jan 17, 2020)

beautress said:


> Nobody leaves their heart in San Francisco anymore! You know how Nancy Pelosi did nothing to get homeless people homes? NOTHING! But baby, she can get solid silver and gold pens to her fellow DNC idiots over their Criminally Fake Impeachment for three damn years.
> 
> Instead of getting San Franciscan Homeless people hospital rooms and homes, Nancy stood behind the Democrats who let them defecate on the Streets of SF with no punishment whatever. Free toilets, and it stinks to high heaven.
> 
> ...


Not only that, drag deblasio out and hang him!


----------



## beautress (Jan 17, 2020)

miketx said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody leaves their heart in San Francisco anymore! You know how Nancy Pelosi did nothing to get homeless people homes? NOTHING! But baby, she can get solid silver and gold pens to her fellow DNC idiots over their Criminally Fake Impeachment for three damn years.
> ...


Well, I'm not sure which hammock he's hanging in on the streets of SF.







We might have to get a problem area map of where not to step...



 



​


----------



## miketx (Jan 17, 2020)

beautress said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Walk softly and carry a big stick. (to move the shit away)


----------



## beautress (Jan 17, 2020)

Oh, I should have put a question box in.

It should read: Now that pooping anywhere public has been okayed by Progressive city, San Francisco, and pooping anywhere is now worldwide, 

Should the House Speaker be third in line for becoming President when she and the Democrats Impeach and get rid of Vice President Pence next?

Answer 1: Yes
Answer 2: No
Answer 3: No opinion
Answer 4: Disgrace the offenders with removal from office and 5 years in the Federal
Penitentiary ................ Shakedown everyone on the SF City Council who allowed this to happen to pay for daily cleanup or call an emergency meeting in the hallowed halls of Congress and Censure the City of San Francisco's international airport until they put the homeless in homes with bathrooms and arrange to clean up on a daily basis their dwellings.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 20, 2020)

Despite your mountain of garbage propaganda repeated endlessly oh, this might have something to do with the lack of investment in low income housing and everything else across the country the last 35 years so we can have ridiculously low tax rates on the rich. Great job super dupers...


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 20, 2020)

beautress said:


> Oh, I should have put a question box in.
> 
> It should read: Now that pooping anywhere public has been okayed by Progressive city, San Francisco, and pooping anywhere is now worldwide,
> 
> ...


Horses do it. Do these honorary members of the top of the food chain do it in stride, like a horse, or pause like a German Shepherd with bad hips ?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 20, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> Despite your mountain of garbage propaganda repeated endlessly oh, this might have something to do with the lack of investment in low income housing and everything else across the country the last 35 years so we can have ridiculously low tax rates on the rich. Great job super dupers...


----------



## beautress (Jan 20, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> Despite your mountain of garbage propaganda repeated endlessly oh, this might have something to do with the lack of investment in low income housing and everything else across the country the last 35 years so we can have ridiculously low tax rates on the rich. Great job super dupers...


Tissue, Sweetie?


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 20, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Despite your mountain of garbage propaganda repeated endlessly oh, this might have something to do with the lack of investment in low income housing and everything else across the country the last 35 years so we can have ridiculously low tax rates on the rich. Great job super dupers...


Do you have a point besides the one on top of your head LOL?


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 20, 2020)

I used to go to SF on a weekly basis over 40 years ago.  Even back then, there were areas of the City that were shitholes and places to definitely stay away from.   Today's SF with shit on the streets is just the natural evolution of a City run by corrupt politicians and ignoring their indigent problem and even welcoming indigents.   It is now starting to affect the upper echelon in SF as they have to traverse the stinking streets after they leave their mansions and high-dollar apartments and hotels.   'Course, they all probably voted for Pelosi and the feckless Gavin.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 20, 2020)

Peru, your only hope of avoiding a repeat poopformance is to check passports very carefully at all ports of entry.  If "California" appears anywhere in the document put 'em on the next plane or ship departing.
Oh, and force 'em to wear locked-on diapers from the moment they're halted.


----------



## beautress (Jan 20, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


My, you are persistent at your ridiculous projection of what's wrong with me, being because your ocean of mean people lying their asses off 24-7-365 as evidenced by the No collusion finds by 6 different studies amounting to picking the American pocket by $100 million dollars (the Mueller report alone was around $45 million.) who pushed all this lying shit? Democrats. Who kept coming back and coming back with stuff that took a long time to refute over and over? Democrats. And who wouldn't allow the process of having the object of their contempt to bring witnesses who would've in short order refuted the crap? Democrats.

Yall are a walking, talking, pooping projection machine in lockstep with whatever the Deep state committee comes up with. And you're onto me because I support an innocent President you will never, never convict because he never, never did a single wrongful thing as your well-worshipped idols in the infotainment news industry blather on without a single background check to see if something is amiss. It's all hahaha Orange man bad.

Democrats have their nose in crap from the streets of SanFrancisco to the smoke-filled back rooms and basements around the Hill where Democrats earn their stripes as Demonrats by wishful gossip that something bad was done by our innocent President. If the only way we can end the mischief is put the ringleaders behind bars, I'm all for it. I'm tired of your stinking repeat of lie after lie after lie about Donald Trump. And that reminds me, three strikes and you're back to Iggie. So sayonara till a month of stale tomorrows.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 21, 2020)

beautress said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Every city in the country now has a problem with low income housing thanks to GOP tax rates and lack of investment in infrastructure and our people for 35 years now. Wake up and smell the coffee.


----------

